

The most bizarre episode in the history of the papacy - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadaver_Synod

======
inklesspen
And this is hacker news why?

~~~
rms
Because hackers do/read things other than hacking. Get over yourself.

~~~
inklesspen
this is about as off-topic as you can get around here.

~~~
rms
You mean that YOU think it is off topic. Fortunately, you don't get to decide
what is and isn't allowed around here. If you find a post that you think
doesn't belong, don't complain about it. Submit something you like or
participate in a discussion somewhere else. Try and add some value somewhere.

